

Google and BlueSky/R&D spend - jusben1369
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2013/10/17/larry-page-google-should-be-thinking-even-bigger-with-its-rd/

======
jusben1369
It's hard to imagine Tim Cook speaking like this. And from that flows a whole
lot of interesting dynamics for the next 5 - 10 years as these behemoths fight
it out.

